# Ladies please



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Do you enjoy it when a man cums inside of you? Is it any different when he wears a condom?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I hate condoms but it's not like I can feel ejaculate (until afterwards and you have to clean up the mess) I like being physically together during that moment so pulling out isn't as much fun but I hate condoms because of the feel of it through the whole time, it's not because I love or feel the ejaculate itself. 
Also- I am allergic to some condoms (spermicide, not latex) and I get a horrible reaction. Rash, ridiculous amounts of swelling, burning itching pain. It's awful so I have bad association with them.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Ynot said:


> Do you enjoy it when a man cums inside of you? Is it any different when he wears a condom?


Always better without the rain coat..







..there was a time .. I could feel the STING of his sperm, after the "O"... like it was acidy or something... didn't bother me.. loved it - but I did make mention of it a few times to him ... 

These days.. I don't seem to feel that.. it was more in our earlier years.. for whatever reason. I keep him pretty well drained ..maybe that has something to do with it.. I don't know.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I hate condoms but it's not like I can feel ejaculate (until afterwards and you have to clean up the mess) I like being physically together during that moment so pulling out isn't as much fun but I hate condoms because of the feel of it through the whole time, it's not because I love or feel the ejaculate itself.
> Also- I am allergic to some condoms (spermicide, not latex) and I get a horrible reaction. Rash, ridiculous amounts of swelling, burning itching pain. It's awful so I have bad association with them.


Agree. (Although I am not allergic so I don't have that issue).


----------



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

Ynot said:


> Do you enjoy it when a man cums inside of you? Is it any different when he wears a condom?


I absolutely love it and i can feel when he cums inside of me, it heightens my orgasm. I hate condoms i love to feel his warmth and skin touching me. I feel so much closer to him.


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

Love it


----------



## T2shay (Jun 30, 2015)

not a fan of condoms but not a fan of sperm inside me either, leaks out all day long.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Ynot said:


> Do you enjoy it when a man cums inside of you?


Yes! It is absolutely, unequivocally, an emotionally-bonding moment. And I can feel it when he ejaculates, which doesn't happen with a condom.



Ynot said:


> Is it any different when he wears a condom?


Completely different. It's not even close. Condoms block out the real feel of him, the body-on-body feeling, the heat from his body...


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

Ynot said:


> Do you enjoy it when a man cums inside of you? Is it any different when he wears a condom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^yes, exactly.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

T2shay said:


> not a fan of condoms but not a fan of sperm inside me either, leaks out all day long.


FTR Even after a shower and urinating I always had seepage after the fact. My penis would stick to my underwear as it dried. I always took it as a remembrance rather than hindrance. It made me think of her.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Ynot, no one likes condoms. They are something some people tolerate. But men like to unload and women like to be ..... eh fulfilled.


----------



## alltheprettyflowers (Jul 24, 2015)

no, baby batter is only good at corrupting lives.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Ynot said:


> Do you enjoy it when a man cums inside of you? Is it any different when he wears a condom?



Speaking for Mrs.CuddleBug.

If I said to her, I want to wear condoms from now on. She would look at me and ask, what's wrong? She would find it odd and wrong.

Mrs.CuddleBug wants me in her and to cum in her, whether its vaginally or orally.

If I don't cum in her, she finds it wrong and odd.

For her its the connection in all its fullness.

I could see wearing a condom if she can't handle being on birth control but otherwise, condoms are for those who aren't married, just one night stand and casual dating in my books.


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

It doesn't feel any different to me if a guy is wearing a condom. I only notice if it's ribbed, sometimes those feel uncomfortable to me after a few minutes.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

luvinhim said:


> I absolutely love it and i can feel when he cums inside of me, it heightens my orgasm. I hate condoms i love to feel his warmth and skin touching me. I feel so much closer to him.


^^This. Absolutely this ^^

If hubby suggested using condoms I'd demand he find another option, lol.

It doesn't feel as though we've made love unless he's cum inside me.


----------

